
4 Years of College, $0 in Debt: How Some Countries Make Education Affordable - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/28/reader-center/international-college-costs-financing.html
======
westurner
It at least makes sense to pay for doctors and nurses to go to school, right?
If you want to care for others and you do the work to earn satisfactory
grades, I think that investing in your education would have positive ROI.

We had plans here in the US to pay for two years of community college for
whoever ("America's College Promise"). IDK what happened to that? We should
have called it #ObamaCollege so that everyone could attack corporate welfare
and bad investments with no ROI.

New York has the Excelsior scholarship for CUNY and SUNY. Tennessee pays for
college with lottery proceeds. Are there other state-level efforts to fund
higher education in the US such that students can finish school debt-free or
close to it?

There are MOOCs (online courses) which are worth credit hours for the
percentage of people that commit to finishing the course.
[https://www.classcentral.com/](https://www.classcentral.com/)

Khan Academy has free SAT, MCAT, NCLEX-RN, GMAT, and LSAT test prep and
primary and supplementary learning resources.
[https://www.khanacademy.org/test-prep](https://www.khanacademy.org/test-prep)

Free education:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_education](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_education)

